# IRT 1 Count Drill Featured On The Michigan Martial Arts Project



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 14, 2014)

*Mike Bacon of the Michigan Martial Arts Project* came to our latest Intensive at
Adam Bell's Masters and Champions Training Hall.  He shot some footage early
on and featured it on his website.  The drill featured is the IRT 1 Count Drill which
I learned from our own MartialTalk member and Modern Arnis and Balintawak 
teacher Rich Parsons!

Here is the video clip:






*It is a very basic drill but very effective.*  You can teach it in about five minutes and people can pick
up on it very quickly and become very proficient in a short amount of time.  Great to learn and also
to teach your significant other!  Think steak knives in the kitchen as a home rally point for self-defense 
as there will always be knives available. (if other tools are not available) 

*Just another reason to invest in quality kitchen knives!!!* 

Here is the Michigan Martial Arts Project youtube site: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCXIE7GPklDJ0IF0sgvVfUeQ

The best training knives for this type of activity are Nok Knives.  You can check them out here: http://brianvancise.com/2013/09/30/nok-training-knives/


----------

